# Girls, are you told your day 21 results? Unhappy bunny!



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi girlies,
I am one very unhappy bunny today    I'm on my first cycle of clomid after stopping the pill and having no cycle at all.  My day 21 blood test was today, and I was very worked up about it.  I was already a bit miffed at not getting any scans which other people were, esp since I've not been ovulating at all.  Anyway, the nurse treated me like a wee girl and when she asked if I knew what to do at the end of the cycle, she made me repeat it to her instead of just taking my word for it.
I then asked when I would get the results and she looked at me like I had horns and told me that the results were for them, and I was to keep on this until I came back in April.  I felt my eyes filling up, but I managed not to blub and told her that the only thing that was keeping me going was the idea that I'd find out if I had ov'ed   I said I looked on here, and I'd never heard of anyone not getting their results.  She sighed and gave me the reception no. (like I don't have that  ) and told me to phone on Mon.
She then took my blood, and said that there was no point in me phoning.  I repeated how important it was to me, and told her I'd been told to up my dose if it hasn't enough, and how should I do that without knowing?! Finally was given one of those wee sticky barcodes they put on everything and told it would help them to find my file quickly when I phoned.  I was so confused and upset that I didn't even get to ask about my dizzy feelings, etc  
I was wondering if it was standard practice to find out these results, or if I'm just being silly?  Worst thing is I won't be any the wiser until Monday, day 26  
Hope everyone else has had a better day,
Katy x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

hi katy you poor thing i had my day 21 blood test done last mon i phoned up the mon just gone and she gave me my results over the phone i got 81.6 dont surpose you know what that means she just told me that i had ovulated what does the numbers mean though?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

sorry for the mardy a**e nurse you had   

if i was you i would ring up monday and ask the receptionist, thats what i do. 

you need to check what sort of measurement they're using when they tell you the results. its normally n/mol (or something!) and anything over 30 (some say 40) means you have ovulated. hay, your results sound great so dont worry

katy, hope monday goes ok for you


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you katy think i will do that if my resuls were good still dont know why i got a bfn xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

come and join us on the clomid chat thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120366.0

we're all going through the same thing and can support you and answer your questions etc!

sorry you got a bfn hay


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah i will do thanks your all so lovely and helpful on here thanks again  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

i thought it was standard practice to get your day 21 blood results.  i had my test today and will be on the phone on monday, they always tell me if i have ovulated (or not as the case seems to be!!) and then give me advice on what to do for the next cycle (i.e. up the dose etc), they also need to send you the blood test card (sorry dont know what they call those things with the bags on them!) that you need to take with you for your blood test.
sorry you had a mean nurse,    its stressful enough going through tx, let alone having a grumpy nurse making you feel crap!


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages girls    I just presumed it was standard practice as well, since everyone on here always seems to know their results.  Seems to be not a lot of communication at that hospital.  I had a  problem right from the word go because my surgery said they wouldn't fund my drugs, blah, blah...
Just going to have to be strong, polite and pushy (on the outside anyway   )
Thanks,    all,
Katy x


----------

